# NX-02: "Last Flight of the Columbia"



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

This is my 350 scale NX-02 crash site I got the idea from a Trek calender the shuttles are scratchbuilt and the figures are Tamiya


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Ver nice idea for a dio!
I cannot tell from the photos- did you replicate the damaged sections as the Calender too?

.


----------



## DemonMaster1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Love it.
Reminds me of that episode of Enterprise where Reed and Tucker thought the Enterprise was splattered all over the asteroid!
Nicely done!!!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish someone could replicate Voyager, stuck under the ice from one of the episodes of that show. Would look cool done with clear resin for the ice. 

Just a thought!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a total switch! I love it too!


----------



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

*NX-02 Update*

I'm adding this photo of Columbia...it shows the hull damage more clearly


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Dr. Mike said:


> I'm adding this photo of Columbia...it shows the hull damage more clearly


I like what you did- especially around the deflector!

.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Scorpitat said:


> I wish someone could replicate Voyager, stuck under the ice from one of the episodes of that show. Would look cool done with clear resin for the ice.
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> ...


There was one in the contest at Wonderfest quite a few years back. It was well done and looked great.


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

Awesome Dio


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Scorpitat said:


> I wish someone could replicate Voyager, stuck under the ice from one of the episodes of that show. Would look cool done with clear resin for the ice.


Been there, done that (with the small Revell easykit):



















Original scene picture for comparison:


----------



## Phyzzx (Mar 30, 2006)

The crashed Columbia idea is from a trilogy of series of trek books referred to as Destiny. Fantastic story. It's really great to see this diorama, makes me want to read the books again.


----------



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed the Columbia I can tell you it was not a simple build...........thanks again


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Scorpitat said:


> I wish someone could replicate Voyager, stuck under the ice from one of the episodes of that show. Would look cool done with clear resin for the ice.
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> ...


Actually thats already been done also. It was at Wonderfest about 7-9 years ago.
It was really cool.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

That looks great. :thumbsup:
I'm thinking about doing the same thing with my 1/350 NX-01 if I can get my hands on some shuttles and a runabout or two.


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

I really, really love this! I had the original image as my desktop for a few month. Then I decided on something else.

Rob


----------

